
Global Manure Map - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/05/global-map-manure-could-help-save-agriculture-we-know-it
======
simonebrunozzi
> ...researchers used data on livestock density and calculated the annual
> amount of phosphorus excreted by cattle, pigs, chickens, sheep, and goats
> globally—as much as a whopping 130,000 kilograms per square kilometer.

356 kg / day / square kilometer. At first that number seems enormous, and then
when you think of 356 kg of phosphorus from manure per day in a huge, vast
square kilometer, the number actually is credible.

Manure provides on average 15.9 lbs. per ton [0] or 7.2 kg per ton, and
therefore you need 356/0.0072 = ~45 tons of manure to produce 356 kg of
phosphorus. That's 450kg of manure per day per hectare.

This apparently boric topic has a lot of interesting things in it if you are
willing to dive deeper.

[0]: [http://fafdl.org/blog/2018/02/06/can-manure-supply-
nitrogen-...](http://fafdl.org/blog/2018/02/06/can-manure-supply-nitrogen-
phosphorus/)

------
mc32
Didn’t imagine India would be the leader in manure. Argentina, Brazil, US, AU,
ok... Surprising.

